# حديقة الازهر رئة



## ARTline (29 مارس 2006)

*حديقة الازهر رئة القاهرة*






























:67: اتمنى ان ينال على اعجابكم


----------



## شريف محمد سعيد (30 مارس 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الصور الرائعة و نرجو المزيد


----------



## thunderbird2387 (30 مارس 2006)

شكرااااااا علي الصور ارت لاين


----------



## Mostafa HeLmy (4 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الصور
انا كان عندي بحث عن الحديقة وصورك افدتني


----------



## سامي الدعيس (4 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه الصور الرائعة مع أرق التحايا


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل ده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مسلمة لله (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراااا Art line
صور جميلة وواضحة واسكتشات رائعة 
نتمنى مزيد من الاضافات 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رائع واتمنى للك التوفيق


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

*اليكم حديقه الازهر كامله*

هذه مجموعه من الصور لحديقه الازهر


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

و هذه اخرى ...


----------



## eng.fadia (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا علي الصور الرائعة
حديقة جميلة فعلا


----------



## rostom_designs (31 مايو 2006)

فعلا صور جميلة واتمني ان اقوم بزيارتها


----------



## eng.fadia (1 يونيو 2006)

انا كان عندي بحث السنة الماضية في حديقة الازهر وزرتها فعلا واليكم مجموعة اخري من الصور


----------



## eng.fadia (1 يونيو 2006)

واليككم مجموعة اخري من الصور


----------



## soso2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

فعلا الحديقة تحفة بجد بعد ان تحولت من مقلب قمامة كبير بالباطنية الى حديقة ضخمة ورائعة الجمال بعد ان صرفت عليها الاغاخان .... تضم الحديقة اندر واروع النباتات الطبية والمستديمة الخضرة وغيرها من انواع كثيرة


----------



## المهندسة مي (1 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا على هذه الصور الرائعة .. موضوع جميل 
بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك خيرا ..


----------



## mohamed aseer (1 يونيو 2006)

الصور رائعه ، خصوصا الصور الجويه


----------



## alaaja84 (3 يونيو 2006)

nice park
thanks


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (3 يونيو 2006)

رائع جداااا جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## yoraa (5 يونيو 2006)

الحقيقه الصور روعه 
وعجبتني جدا واحب اقوا اني من محبي حديقه الازهر واني انا وزمايلي بنتعامل معلها كتير في دراستنا كمثال مهم لتنسيق المواقع


----------



## troy_119 (9 يونيو 2006)

الف الف الف شكر مهندسه فاديه على الصور


----------



## بسنت (10 يونيو 2006)

رائع
وعرض ممتاز
وموضوع مفيد جدا
شكرا بجد


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا لما امتعتنا به من لما يدل على الاصالة والعراقة


----------



## م/ ميدو (10 يونيو 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير راح ازورها انشالله فى هذى الصيفيه


----------



## 417walid (11 يونيو 2006)

أشكرك على الصور الجميلة


----------



## المازن (11 يونيو 2006)

صراح اقشعر بدني ... والله تحفة .. والله يحفظ كل معالمنا الجميلة ... والف شكر


----------



## newnoga (14 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكركم يا جماعة على الصور الرائعة اللى أرسلتموها، وقد زرت الحديقة عدة مرات، صباحا ومساءا، ولها الجمال المميز فى كل وقت، وأكثر منظر ساحر، ليلا عندما ترى القاهرة حولها نقط من الأنوار الجميلة التى ترسم خطوط لمبانى القاهرة الأثرية المحيطة بها.
ولمزيد من الصور وكل ما يخص حديقة الأزهر، من صور ومعلومات، أرجو زيارة هذا الرابط، ولكم منى كل التقدير والإحترام
http://www.egyptarch.net/azharpark/main.htm
ملحوظة 
كل من صور مجموعة من الصور له صفحة باسمه، حفاظا على حق الملكية الفكرية
تحياتى لكم جميعا وزيارة جميلة إن شاء الله


----------



## مهندسة داليا (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا علي الموضوع حديقة الازهر فعلا جميلة ولازم تتزار وهي مخططة الي جزء تخطيط هندسي والجزء الاخر تخطيط عضوي


----------



## esraaselim (3 مارس 2007)

الف الف الف شكر على الصور الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (3 مارس 2007)

الف شكر على الصور الروعة دى و شكراً ليكى برضه يا نوجا على الموقع الجامد ده


----------



## lovers (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## رياض محمد صالح (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر الف شكر
مهندس رياض محمد صالح الهمداني
من اليمن


----------



## ahwazy (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شکرا الکم
تصاویر رائعه


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مصر بها معماريين عندما يعطوا لهم الفرصة و الأمكانيات الجيدة فأن عملهم لا يقل عن العالمية ..... بل بهوية وتفاصيل معمارية عربية صميمة

ولذا يستحق أن يخرج منها أفضل المعماريين علي مستوي العالم كحسن فتحي


----------



## زينه (6 نوفمبر 2010)

صور جميله ما شاء الله 
وددت مشاركه صورى معكم ولكن للاسف مش لاقياها على الهارد


----------

